# The grueling workouts that I use to "lose weight" and cut up!



## master-shredder (Dec 2, 2008)

Okay so since a young age I had been a very keen football player. Centre midfielder and was a bit like Steven Gerrard in my prime, immense stamina and could eat anything I wanted without gaining weight, but due to my natural size, looked okay (aged 14-16). Once I hit 16 I started gymming, eventually decided to quit football, and got stuck into the mass building supplements and lowered my cardio, pretty much began a full bodybuilders workout. I started benching around 40kg at 16, by my 17th birthday was benching 80kg (4 sets of 8) and 2 months before I was 18 I was benching 100kg (3 sets of 10 or 4 sets of 8). However that was before becoming a student!!!!- Now I'm surround by cheap beer, **** foods, girls etc etc. I have tried to drink the vodka and diet cokes, but it can be really hard to lay off things as the night progresses, i.e kebabs, vodka redbulls all the obvious things. When Im not doing this Im eating really well, 3 maybe 4 meals a day, high protein, low carb, small meals at the right times. Although I am having these insane nights of mental drinking etc, my workouts have really helped me to lose fat from the first few weeks and maintain, but it is grueling. (I just need to get the lower abs more fine tuned, but that is the last place that fat burns meaning that it is very hard to fine tune that are).

So I've had to trade in my split-body workouts and lack of cardio for a completely different approach. Which is the best way for cutting up, losing weight and getting toned.

I do four different full body workouts a week with 5 km runs incorporated. As well as this on two other of the days a week I do a 10 km run for each, sometimes in intervals, sometimes slightly faster, all depending on how i feel. Leaving me with one day off a week. I write my workouts in stages and go with the mentality that if I don't finish one stage I have to quit for the day and finish it the next day.. Discipline is the key to success.

Here is an example of this mondays workout, please comment or give feedback on possible improvements:

-5km run at 12 kmph to begin

(For each of the following exercises, for example chest: The 3 different exercises are combined to make 1 set. For example 1 x 15 dumbell presses (no break) followed by 1 x 15 dumbell flys (no break) followed by 20 press ups, would count as one set! And there are 3 sets for each exercise!

- Chest: 3 x 15 dumbell presses 20kg >

3 x 15 dumbell flys 15kg >

3 x 20 press ups >

- Back: 3 x 10-15 wide grip pull ups

3 x 25 bent over rows with dumbells 8kg

3 x 10 straight arm lat raises into military press with dumbells 8kg (slow)

- Shoulders: 3 x 15 military press with bar 20 kg (not including bar)

3 x 15 side raises 6kg (slow)

3 x 15 shrugs using the same bar as military press

- Bi's and tri's: 3 x 21's on ez bar: using ez bar with 5kg either end do 7 reps from bottom to inline with nipples, 7 reps from top to inline with nipples and 7 standard bicep curls (no rest and immediately followed by tricep exercise)

3 x 15 standing skull crushers

- Legs (although it is very important to work on legs in body building, over working legs in this routine can prove costly as there is so much cardio throughout the week): 3 x 20 squats 40 kg each 5 squats go as high as you can on your tip toes for 5 seconds to really work the calves!

- Abs 3 x 10 dragon flags (personal opinion= hardest abdominal exercise)

3 x 10 decline weighted crunches with 20 kg weight

3 x 30 second weighted plank

Sorry there is so much, I modify the full body's with different exercise throughout the week, but this was my monday exercise incase you were wondering. I've really noticed the effects now and look far more toned, cut and lean since doing these (month and a half ago). I would like some extra advice as that is always welcome, but anyone who would like to cut up quickly and lose weight quickly, if you are eating well, doing this will give you rapid effects, kebabs and alcohol just give you well noticeable effects.


----------



## Geo (Apr 3, 2007)

I lose weight by doing cardio and changing my diet.....

Easier than yours by the look of things. 

Geo


----------



## master-shredder (Dec 2, 2008)

Geo said:


> I lose weight by doing cardio and changing my diet.....
> 
> Easier than yours by the look of things.
> 
> Geo


Yeah that's fair enough mate but you're training for prizes and i'm training for the marines


----------



## gerg (Aug 17, 2008)

most of the movements are quite localised, try using bigger compound movements to increase intensity.

mix the runs up too, doing intervals will be much better for improving your running and overall fitness.

Running 5km is fairly easy. Try sprinting 400m as fast as you can 5 times, with 2 minutes rest between, that's hard.

FWIW I use crossfit, which is probably much better suited to what you are looking for. Most people in the military who use it find that fitness tests become a hell of a lot easier.

and having strong legs is very important, we're bipedal creatures, they one of the most functional things we have. 40kg squats isn't really pushing them.


----------



## master-shredder (Dec 2, 2008)

Now that's the sort of feedback I was looking for! Thanks alot gerg and vince! I know what you mean about the squats too, totally agree, it's just i went through a stage of neglecting them (when first starting) and now I'm paying the price as when i do heavy weights they ache for quite a while, which really affects my cardio! But I'll start given it ago.. Again Top class advice thanks alot!


----------



## gerg (Aug 17, 2008)

also it's not really good to do the same workout each day, mix it up, keep your body constantly adapting to different stimuli.

you don't need to spend hours each day training. most of my workouts last from 5 minutes to 50 minutes each day.

and if you want a taste of crossfit try "Fran" (scale the weight if you can't do more than 3-5 consecutive reps)


----------



## gerg (Aug 17, 2008)

long distance runs are only really useful in conditioning your legs, they do very little for your cardio vascular system. Most injuries are also due to running.

I think you need ot blur your distinction between cardio and weight a bit more though.

Grace: clean and press 135lb , 30 reps for time. Functionality: moving a heavy object from the ground to overhead. For most people they would be pretty smoked after this. My time is more like 10 or 12 minutes :S

NXcKXyQq-hw[/MEDIA]]


----------



## Geo (Apr 3, 2007)

master-shredder said:


> Yeah that's fair enough mate but you're training for prizes and i'm training for the marines


sorry mate, i train for no prizes i train to better myself. 

Geo


----------



## gerg (Aug 17, 2008)

Vince said:


> Sorry but i disagree!
> 
> Commando training is 26 weeks spent for the most part running various distance with increasing loads, if you're not trained for it you won't see the end. Simple as.
> 
> On top of the run he should be able to do this circuit for 3 times (chins, squat, pushups, squat&jump) 50 reps each exercise with a load of 25lbs over BW.


but they'll be specifically training you up for that right?

i'm talking about GPP, whilst you're focussing more on endurance. Aren't you specifically trained up for the commando stuff anyway?


----------



## MasterBlaster (Dec 6, 2008)

Damn... you must have allot of time on your hands. Bravo


----------



## gerg (Aug 17, 2008)

looking at the royal marines site it seems like you need to be well rounded in your fitness, strength, endurance, speed, stamina, etc. Sure you need to be able to speed march 9 miles, but they aren't looking for weakling marathon runners.

Running every day is going to be more detremental that beneficial. It's going to reduce your bodies ability to recover, and make it more prone to injury, at the same time you won't be improving your running as effectively as you might be able to. Sure you need to do a run or two a week, but you need to be strong in other areas too.

Say you had a 15 minute sparring fight with somebody, or needed to complete the assault course quickly and rescue somebody from drowning. Running won't help you there.

I used to run 3x a week trying to improve my running when I was younger. Now I might do a 5-10km run a couple of times a month, but my times are drastically improved, and I find running a lot easier, simply from the additional strength, metabolic conditioning, tabata and interval training i do.


----------



## master-shredder (Dec 2, 2008)

It's a very interesting argument and I really appreciate the great detail on both behalves as I can take this on-board and improve my workouts. I feel the mix between aerobic and anaerobic training is what I really need to start looking at better, as apposed to just a standard run. Really mixing it up in order to be a good all rounder.

To "gerg" I have never done the same workouts. I've known about changing exercises from back when i used to concentrate on bodybuilding. That was just one of 4 of my typical workouts if you know what i mean, an example of 1 of 4 during the week. Another one of my workouts like you said is BW exercises, I'm not quite the standard of 4 x 25 and beyond, more like 2 x 25, 1 x 12-15, 1 x 8-10, so some work is definately needed. The running is hard to get my head around really, I know fartlecked training is brilliant for you but on a running machine I cannot do it for too long as i focus to much on the clock and end up stopping way before i should! How about sprinting up a hill, slowly jogging back down, repeated a number of times?

Thanks again guys.


----------



## gerg (Aug 17, 2008)

master-shredder said:


> How about sprinting up a hill, slowly jogging back down, repeated a number of times?
> 
> Thanks again guys.


same idea really, load up a heavy rucksack and run up a hill. go back down and repeat 

push weighted sleds around, fireman carry friends, swim using only one arm, it's all about variety and using movements that can be functional

i log and record all my workouts, usually they are repeated every 4-8 weeks or so, so i can see measurable improvement.


----------



## master-shredder (Dec 2, 2008)

gerg said:


> FWIW I use crossfit, which is probably much better suited to what you are looking for. Most people in the military who use it find that fitness tests become a hell of a lot easier.


Hey Gerg today was supposed to be my rest day, but i'm really in the mood right now, i was clucking to get down the gym and try out some of these crossfit workouts. The one I really liked was the fight night one, but i can't do that at my uni gym as it is ****e! I'll wait until next week when I am home. So I did some fart'lecked training on the running machine and also did the "freddy's revenge workout" I thought it looked quite simple and as it was "supposed to be" my rest day thought i would give it ago. Thought wrong, it was really straining haha but nevertheless brilliant. I got to thank you for the tip off on that website it's an absolute winner!

My friend has just become a personal trainer and he knows how i am training/ looking to train and the crossfit workouts were far better than his plans!


----------



## master-shredder (Dec 2, 2008)

For sure I agree.

But the crossfit workouts are very good workouts.


----------



## gerg (Aug 17, 2008)

master-shredder said:


> Hey Gerg today was supposed to be my rest day, but i'm really in the mood right now, i was clucking to get down the gym and try out some of these crossfit workouts. The one I really liked was the fight night one, but i can't do that at my uni gym as it is ****e! I'll wait until next week when I am home. So I did some fart'lecked training on the running machine and also did the "freddy's revenge workout" I thought it looked quite simple and as it was "supposed to be" my rest day thought i would give it ago. Thought wrong, it was really straining haha but nevertheless brilliant. I got to thank you for the tip off on that website it's an absolute winner!
> 
> My friend has just become a personal trainer and he knows how i am training/ looking to train and the crossfit workouts were far better than his plans!


cool 

i can't train at the moment as i have a chest infection, really wish i could. I find CF workouts pretty addictive, i've been following the WODs properly for a couple of months now and really enjoying it.

they can look a bit random and chaotic but there is some planning to the madness. Usually the simple looking workouts are the hardest.

Filthy Fifty (video), Fran, Cindy, Death by Pullups are a few of my favourite workouts. Remember you can scale any workout up or down depending on your ability/strength/available equipment

Don't forget to do the warmup at least a couple of times a week. Read the FAQ, there's a lot of useful stuff in there. It's good to find your weaknesses and work on them.

As suggested though you may need to throw some other stuff in for your training.

Good luck in your training!


----------



## Varmint (Jun 17, 2007)

Geo said:


> I lose weight by doing cardio and changing my diet.....
> 
> Easier than yours by the look of things.
> 
> Geo


 :lol:


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

i was in the Navy for 10 yrs in that time before my accident i trained with a cpl of mates who where marines and believe me you need to build up your endurance by long runs with a progressivly heavy rucksack to add resistance couple this with intense circuit training and you should get through...do as much as you can and eat as much as you can believe me it will help when you do the 26 week basic training...


----------



## SD (Sep 3, 2004)

Ok your post was titled gruelling workouts I use to lose weight so Geos advice was spot on, cardio and diet.

However as its in fact the workouts you do to prepare for the marines I will share my experiences.

I was in the Navy for 5 years but due to a lack of Marine medics I got drafted to Lympstone to do a cut-down all arms course lasting 6 weeks instead of 8. Here is what we did.

Bottom Feild Assault Course: Standard assualt course but timed, I think we had under 5 minutes to complete it. Some upper body strength required here on the overhead bars but mainly endurance.

Regains: Hang off a rope and 'regain' back onto it in a laying postion, ready to crawl across it. This was wearing fighting order, about 10lb. Requirement here was grip strength, core strength and abdominal strength.

8km loaded march. This was in fact at a joggin pace and we carried a full weighted BErgen, fighting order and carried an SA80. This was pure endurance, mind over matter, plus technique with your kit, fit it wrong and this will hurt big time.

PT lessons: Twice per day, one hour each. Mainly consisted of circuits involving body weight exercises, squat thrust, push up, pull up, sit ups, star jumps etc, either that or a run around the base. Practise endurance using these exercises and again running fitness. Get the best pair of trainers you can afford (Assics are popular).

Feild exercises: Mostly performed on woodbury common, which is a swamp covered in brambles....horrid! Will be a lot of marching and crawiling over this terrain, more mental than physical but endurance required in abundance.

To do the full booty course, you would need to add: Tarzan assault course, requiring grip, upper body pull strength (lats) and abdominal strength, core conditoning.

30k forced march, this is a timed march across rough ground.

SO advice is as above posts, you need to work on endurance, especially carrying a load, you will also need strength from boby weight exercises and compounds could be useful. Muscular guys dont usually do well at lympstone, its the fit ones that survive it, if they have the right mental attitude. Just take it all with a little humour, laugh even when you are tired cold and p**sed off and you will be fine.

SD


----------



## Robbyg (Feb 25, 2008)

Didnt realise you were in The navy Paul when did you leave ?Yeah you nead to do lots of circit training mate to get the level of fitness up to standard they are after its not easy but worth the pain


----------



## SOUTHMAN (Sep 14, 2008)

a mate i grew up with joined the marines, his whole family had been marines. Just before he was about to join all i saw him do was run and run with a back pack on, do press ups, sit ups pull up and burpees. He was running really really far.

Best of luck mate


----------



## SD (Sep 3, 2004)

chilisi said:


> master shredder you should def listen to the last 2 posts especially this one if you want to join up.
> 
> but all the distances are in miles not kilometres....i wish it had been 30km ..!!


You mean those fcukers made me run 8miles in all that sh1t!!!!!! omfg no wonder I was blowing outta my ar*e!! Well I feel it was more of an achievement surviving it now, no way was I gonna stay to do the all arms course though, nice comfy hospital for me, full of nurses :thumb: (I was a medic not injured  ).

Then again, it was 6 years ago so it could have just been that I wiped the trauma from my mind haha :lol:

SD


----------

